# Anyone Know Anything About Ernest Borel Watches?



## divingcodfish (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey guys, anyone know what Ernest Borel are about? I saw them in Hong Kong. A good price for a swiss made watch with good specs. I did a search and found out about the history but what are they up to now? Did they sell their name to an asian company? Have you guys seen their watches around? I was tempted to pick one up they look very classy. Thanks.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

yup, they are famous for there 'cocktail' kaleidescope watches ,bought one for my sister last year,womens sizes/models are more common than mens in the kaleidescope range,for the year i guess they would be on par with glycine watches.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here is their history page : http://www.ernestborel.ch/english/history/e_history.htm


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

I have an Ernest Borel "airking like" watch that I recieved as a Christmas gift a few years back. It is one of my favorite watches, it's accurate and is very handsome. Generally the bracelets aren't the heaviest you'll find on a watch but it isn't cheap folded quality either. Not sure who owns them now but another site gets new models from time to time. One of their most popular recent watches was a divers watch called the "Deep Blue" they discontinued it about a year ago and I hate that I didn't snag one before then. I saw one up for sale recently but had just laid out cash for another diver so had to pass on it. The transaction for the other diver fell through and by that time the EB had sold. Great watch and an especially good value!

Michael


----------

